# SRA Aptitude Tests



## europhile (1 Nov 2006)

Does anybody know anything about them and if there are examples online? Many thanks.


----------



## Tenacious (1 Nov 2006)

Try http://www.shldirect.com/phasei/practicesection-phaseII/Practice-18.asp . Requires registation.


----------



## europhile (1 Nov 2006)

Thanks for posting. Is this something to do with SRA - whatever SRA is?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

Satanic Ritual Abuse?


----------

